# Need Birds - Starting Out



## Tripletango (Sep 4, 2007)

*I would love to get some since I am a beginner*

I would love to get some since I am a beginner. I live in Corona, Riverside county.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Tripletango said:


> I would love to get some since I am a beginner. I live in Corona, Riverside county.


Do you have your loft/aviary ready? If so, have I got a deal for you .. I have 125 pigeons needing homes that I need to place next week. Don't faint .. I don't expect you or anyone else to take all 125 .. just looking for homes for as many of them as I can manage. I'm in Lake Forest in South Orange County, and the 125 birds are in Santa Monica .. there's a big thread about them here on Pigeon-Talk.

Terry


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

What kind of bird are you looking for?


----------



## Tripletango (Sep 4, 2007)

I am looking for young homers or rollers.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Tripletango,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk.
The birds that Terry needs to find homes for are homers. It is a wonderful opportunity for you to get birds to start. The owner of the birds can no longer keep them due to illness. I'm sure there will be some young birds among them. Since you are interested in pigeons and close by, you might want to come over to Irvine Park on Sunday Sept. 16. The LA Pigeon club is having their Young Bird show that day. There is a fee to get into the park, about $4 I think, but the show is free. You will see all kinds of breeds and meet pigeon fanciers. In mid November will be the Pagent of Pigeons in San Bernadino at the fair grounds. I don't know the date without looking it up at the moment but someone will post it by and by.

Margaret


----------



## Tripletango (Sep 4, 2007)

*I am ready to adopt some pigeons.*

I finally got my new loft completed. Now, I am ready to adopt some homers or rollers. So, Let me know if there is any pigeon that needs good home. Thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Tripletango said:


> I finally got my new loft completed. Now, I am ready to adopt some homers or rollers. So, Let me know if there is any pigeon that needs good home. Thanks.


How many birds are you looking to adopt? Let me know, and I'll go have a look and see what I have that might be a good fit for you. Any racing pigeons that you might get from me would not be able to be released as they have all been flown from their original lofts. You would have to use them as breeders. Also, not all of them are banded even though they are clearly racing pigeons. I don't think I have any adoptable rollers right now. I do have two of them but one is quite old and the other still isn't in the best of health. What are the approximate dimensions of your loft?

Terry


----------



## Tripletango (Sep 4, 2007)

*Anyone has rollers for adoption?*

Anyone has rollers for adoption? I am adopting rollers for my new loft.
Please contact me if you have any rollers you want to give up for adoption.
Thanks.


----------



## slizabethz (Nov 3, 2007)

I have some rollers and homers.....What do you want them for? ....I have pics of them if you want to see them. ... I live probably only 10-15 minutes from you.


----------



## Tripletango (Sep 4, 2007)

I train the racers and the rollers. It's a hobby 
If you have some rollers for adoption, let me know. I have enough racers at the present time. I am just looking for rollers. Thanks.


----------

